# Tile Saw Suggestions



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Both will work for you---the overhead MK should be faster and less messy than the Rigid under mount.

The guard on the rigid must be removed for plunge cuts --necessitating the use of a rag to keep water from spraying up.

I've never seen the little MK model---unless the head flips up for plunge cuts it's use is limited and you will need an angle grinder with a diamond blade for plunge cuts.

Of the two---I vote for the Rigid----Mike----


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

What size tile?
How much tile?
Straight or diagonal cuts?

For the money the Rigid (in this case) is the better saw. _You can't compare those two saws to one-another. Look at the specs_. The Rigid is running circles around the MK.

The fact that the Rigid has an under-blade is a problem but still the lessor of the evils. The post on the MK will be a problem for you I'm sure. Neither will plunge-cut that I can see. The Rigid can't and the MK won't.

What size tile?
How much tile?
Straight or diagonal cuts?


----------



## SuperHans (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. The project at hand consists of mostly 3x6 in. ceramic subway tile for a shower surround, as well as some small ceramic trim pieces and 1/2 in. thick marble for a threshold and baseboards. There will be a couple of miter cuts involved.

It looks like the Rigid is winning out. I don't foresee the need to make plunge cuts on this job. The only cut outs I'll need are for the shower and tub plumbing. I already did the bathroom floor in black and white hex-tile, so no need to cut for a toilet flange or anything large.

Most likely I'll be picking up the Rigid tomorrow. Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> The project at hand consists of mostly 3x6 in. ceramic subway tile for a shower surround, as well as some small ceramic trim pieces and 1/2 in. thick marble for a threshold and baseboards. There will be a couple of miter cuts involved.


No problems doing what you describe with either saw but I still say the Rigid is the better saw for the intended use.

That doesn't mean that all of the Rigid saws are top-o-the-line because they are not.

Good Luck!


----------

